# spirit of competition model



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

hi just had a paste photos in here as the ones i took were to big,just a new model i am building of pacifica shipping spirit of competition.as i took a break from wahine model but that will come back in due course.

cheers matt
































(Thumb)


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

There was a link somewere on this site for PIXresizer, I have used it in the past and I'm afraid I'm not up to much when it comes to IT stuff still got it to work.

Bill


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Matt / Bill,

I think *this *is the free resizing software you are looking for. (Thumb)


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

*spoc model update*

thanks,

a new update as i am downloading images to gallery,i worked on the garage area on ship and the sides as well,you will see the amount of work i have done any comments please feel free to ask.

cheers matt(Thumb)


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

*spoc model update*

hi there,

will take some photos,but after 7 coats of dope with some talc powder makes sanding sealer for balsa wood,and 2 coats of Grey primer on shes looks good,but.....some small areas with filler not much overall happy with it,and fixed some of the deck house off.will post photos before Xmas(Thumb) .
cheers matt


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

*spoc model pics update*

here are drydock pics and the model with Grey undercoat on it,

cheers matt











































































i don't know how to put direct here if someone who can let me know.

cheers matt


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

*spoc model update*

yay i found out to how to add photos to this forum.here are some new photos 6/1/2009.

cheers matt(Thumb)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Great looking ship !


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi matt . Nice ferry your making. There not many models of ferries around. I am doing one my self MV Celestine. Are you going to get the rear door working

john


----------



## aroma (Jun 29, 2007)

hi guess you know she no longer does our coast but on her way to turkey sorry don't know her new name or shipping company but your model looks great the topside colour was scarlet chrome and the blue coranrthian blue from altex paint i think
I formaly work on shore for pacifica


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah! it looks very nice!


----------

